# Mbuna breeders please help



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

So my yellow lab has a clutch of eggs in her mouth. Only problem is there is not another lab in the tank. Is this a species that will lay eggs and care for them even if they are not fertilized? If so will she eventually realize they are duds and spit them out? I don't want her to starve. I do have one other mbuna species in the same tank, although I am not 100% sure what exactly it is.

I have heard of mbuna interbreeding. Is this true? If so, can these two breed?


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

You may have hybrids on the way. What are the other African Cichlids in your tank? How long have you had the Yellow?


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are the only two africans. I also have a blue acara and a green severum but I do believe they are both south american. The photo above is the unknown BTW. Do you know what it is? I'm thinking its either a wild strain red zebra male or a socolofi. I have had the lab 8-10 months.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

For anyone interested I just found this:
Metriaclima estherae
Apparently they can crossbreed.


----------

